# Better choice for first bow, Hoyt Razortek vs. Mathews MQ1



## trophy slayer (Jul 31, 2010)

I have two choices for my first new bow for me in 15 years, wondering if anyone has any good info. The Hoyt Razortek is just the bow and montana black gold sights and thats is for accessories, and its $300. The other is a Mathews MQ1 with montana black gold sights, 2 piece quiver, drop away rest, brand new zebra string and cables, and bow case for $300. Need some help, not real sure which would be a better buy. Will be used for elk and deer only.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Bear


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* trophy slayer. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## olmissbowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Iv shot both and shoot a mathews z7 now the hoyt is faster however the mathews is much more forgiving Id go with the mathews for sure


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

